# Volkswagen CC Performance Concept



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*FULL STORY...*
*GALLERY*


----------



## jetta2002silver (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

So anyone know how its possible that it can get much better fuel economy(something like 50% better in the city) in eco mode while still giving better power? And why wouldn't they do this in the production version if fuel economy is such a concern these day? Costs are too much?


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (jetta2002silver)*

and... what has been upgraded with the tranny?


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (jetta2002silver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2002silver* »_So anyone know how its possible that it can get much better fuel economy(something like 50% better in the city) in eco mode while still giving better power? And why wouldn't they do this in the production version if fuel economy is such a concern these day? Costs are too much?

Most likely its some form of variable cam timing. Infinity is using an advanced form of this that offers power on demand while maintaining fuel comsumption all around.
Basically ECU controls the cam timing. A really cool feature meant for fuel economy that has become just as useful for performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im so looking into this new Passat. It is gorgeous.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i like the regular CC better, but those wheels are sick


----------



## GREGSGTI 1.8T (May 3, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_i like the regular CC better, but those wheels are sick

Peeka Boo Brembo
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothingspecial (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*















Me want.
But just like the eos "individual" and R36 passat, it probably wont be made into reality and even so.. sold here. If they do that body kit and those wheels, im sold.











_Modified by nothingspecial at 6:19 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (nothingspecial)*
















WOW seriously sick 
this pic does it all for me!!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

that car is beautiful. how come the power rating is so low for the BT kit?


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

Love everything about it, except for the rims. But that's an easy fix.
I would seriously consider this version of the CC if it made it to production.


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (Rippin)*

This car is crazy


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (jeff2.0t)*

VW better stop freakin teasing us already. I was thinking about getting a CC but was waiting to see if they produced a .:RCC or something to that effect. Even with just a K04ed 2.0TSI I would take it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VW for another great Concept. Now bring it stateside and soon.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

OMG sex on wheels.
I'm getting moist.


----------



## Mr.Jetta 2.0 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (85GTI)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice (grey my favorite color)


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_I'm getting moist.


hahahaha.


----------



## JGene (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks good but no fog lights?


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

that interior is amazing!


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Just got back from SEMA, this car is stunning in person.
VW needs to offer this car with a real manual transmission


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

this picture reminds me of


----------



## KilleRR (Mar 11, 2007)

i dig the wheels


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

*Very* nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

I like that body kit, is that available on the regular car?


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_that car is beautiful. how come the power rating is so low for the BT kit?

conservative as always


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*

Car looks amazing! Absolutely love those wheels!!!


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (OEMPlus)*

Man if I was a 40 something. This would be IT!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

that car is done just right! i freaking LOVE those wheels! ok, so i'm hoping that they develope the front and back and side skirts as a OEM vw part. i really like them. I would definitely consider a CC if that were the case


----------



## drawbars (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (EuroVR6Mk3)*

exactly my first thought on first glance as well.. the overall shape is very taurus-like









_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVR6Mk3* »_








this picture reminds me of











_Modified by drawbars at 9:54 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## Bronco1138 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (drawbars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drawbars* »_exactly my first thought on first glance as well.. the overall shape is very taurus-like









_Modified by drawbars at 9:54 AM 11-6-2008_

I would still take one.........


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

i saw the stock one at the dealer and it looked "off" somehow. Almost sloppy. That drop with the body kit completely changes my mind. If they put that body kit on the street and throw a real tranny in it i'm sold. they'll never do it though. Just look at what a tragedy the MKV R32 is. Although a DSG in this package would actually make a lot of sense.


_Modified by JayJetta at 12:59 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## dlo5 (Dec 10, 2007)

wow this i wantt


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dlo5)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

gorgeous car. wheels are soooooo nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (R32R1)*

i love it i wish i could have one.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (A3VRSIX)*

i got to see the car when it was unveiled at SEMA. every one knew it was going to be a CC , but once again the execution that VW has done visually and with APR technically, the car is an absolute show stopper.
the color isn't done complete justice by the pictures, and the wheels were the nicest wheels on any car at the entire SEMA show.
the gold coast edition body kit should be available to purchase next year as well as the propeller wheels they said.
and the TDI Cup Edition could go on sale based on consumer feedback at SEMA and the LA auto show.


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

Is it all wheel drive? If not I'll pass again.....


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Amazingly stunning car. Bring this to production with an AWD drivetrain and manual transmission and it'll be the ultimate classy sport sedan. Very nice looking setup.


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

the front looks hideous - http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 8vMeX (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (dredward)*

others may be up in the air on this one but if this was offered right now, i would def. move on it. i think the car is visually stunning and has the power to back it. the fact that there are three power settings is a great feature. 
now if it were rwd or 4motion I would literally buy this car tomorrow and wait however long i had to. 
but like all other amazing concepts that vw produces. it'll prob stay a concept and like stated earlier, even if it did go into production the chances of it coming to the us is slim to none. and it would prob. be offered in DSG only as well.


----------



## Viperboy (Apr 11, 2008)

It's too bad VW cars no longer have that "German" look to it. They're looking more and more Japanese. Look what 2 cars had sex to make this thing...








and


----------



## dafour (Nov 1, 2005)

i love the looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm disappointed in VW for not bringing FUN cars to the US. Scirocco, R32 in manual trim, the Concept R Roadster from a few years ago... and several others. We want the same cars offered over in Europe with the same trim lines and reasonable prices and fuel economy. Why is that so hard to comprehend?


----------



## Busta Bust (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_I'm disappointed in VW for not bringing FUN cars to the US. Scirocco, R32 in manual trim, the Concept R Roadster from a few years ago... and several others. We want the same cars offered over in Europe with the same trim lines and reasonable prices and fuel economy. Why is that so hard to comprehend?









THis should be its own seperate thread... ill second it...maybe vw will get a hint


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

im in vegas right now and i saw that car on the street on monday with 2 others going to the convention center's way.. and its about 1 minute from where i am right now.. the car is absolutly amazing.. im going to snap a few shots of it soon and post it here..


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_..and the TDI Cup Edition could go on sale based on consumer feedback at SEMA and the LA auto show.

I can't wait to read about the first dealer to tack a $5,000 ADM on one.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

i like it, but i'd trade for a standard CC front end. and ill agree with dredward on page 1, they should offer a 4wd CC as vw needs to fill the 4wd sedan seat, BWM have one, Audi dosnt make anything else, so where is VWs 4wd sedan? passat 4motion or CC 4motion, im sure one will happen


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_I'm disappointed in VW for not bringing FUN cars to the US. Scirocco, R32 in manual trim, the Concept R Roadster from a few years ago... and several others. We want the same cars offered over in Europe with the same trim lines and reasonable prices and fuel economy. Why is that so hard to comprehend?









it will never happen, while you and maybe alot of ur friends (like me and mine) would love to see those cars in the US, the market for smaller cars is tinny here compared to europe. so we get the toureg, tiguan, passat and now the CC, "BIG" cars... i mean, even the rabbit comes in a 2.5L only in the US, where europe gets a 1.6L respectivly, sux for them


----------



## OuTlAwz_KiNg (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*

not the best pics.. but here is what i captured of it


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Car looks AWESOME in person. We were begging VW to let us reproduce the body parts, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Car looks AWESOME in person. We were begging VW to let us reproduce the body parts, but I doubt it will happen.









Why wouldn't they allow someone to produce "replica" body kits?


----------



## GTi Tifosi (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*

very beautiful car, I love that color and those wheels look amazing.


----------



## Blue Turbo (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ShadowWabbit)*

Urm, they do have a 4mo CC...
Anyway, the car looks amazing, I'd buy one as my "grownup" car if it were possible.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (drawbars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drawbars* »_exactly my first thought on first glance as well.. the overall shape is very taurus-like








_Modified by drawbars at 9:54 AM 11-6-2008_

really







cuz when I think of this...









I see this...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Why wouldn't they allow someone to produce "replica" body kits?









They can't prohibit clones, but asking (and getting) permission to make reproductions of the actual package will be a little more difficult.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_that car is beautiful. how come the power rating is so low for the BT kit?

I saw this at SEMA too & I heard 222~311hp figure was wheel horse power.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Very nice VW but I hate the tail lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_that car is beautiful. how come the power rating is so low for the BT kit?

Auto Trans


----------



## sobigsofly (Mar 3, 2008)

this thing is sick, benz cc is what I see as well. a taurus you must be dumb


----------



## onetufvw (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

What kind of price would this car cost?







I like it and would consider it as my next purchase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

That car is straight up Pornographic!!


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

like the colour and the wheels!!! the colour reminds me of Nimbus Grey.. love the overal theme and attn to detail


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01_Passat_B5.5* »_
really







cuz when I think of this...









I see this...









x2. Never saw the Tauras. Very nice looking car, the new CC, better than the merc in my humble opinion.
With 300+ whp, this car should have AWD. Doesn't mean we'll get it though. Just look VWs track record.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

I was looking at the rear 45deg shot of this thing and wondering.. is this a buick or a pontiac.. man I am really not feeling VW design anymore


----------



## Bora100 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept (sys3175)*

The Design is all De Silva......


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_With 300+ whp, this car should have AWD. Doesn't mean we'll get it though. Just look VWs track record.








The 3.6 with almost 300hp is available with AWD today, at a dealer near you.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*

OK. You got me. Didn't know that the CC was already out, much less with 280 hp and AWD..... Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*

No problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Saw another, regular CC on the road, today, first in my rear view mirror. It was two cars behind on the highway, with the sun coming straight at me. 
So at first, all I saw was a lot of reflection, the daytime running lights, and a low stance --- and thought: what, a new Infinity, or what is this thing (driven aggressively in the fast lane to get rid of a slower car in front)? 
Turned out to be driven by a well-dressed lady in her late 40s or early 50s. Probably not a bad target group for this car, with most/all your children pretty much grown up, and cash available. Although I have to admit I find all of the CC variations actually quite reasonably priced, for a Euro-built car.








Edited to remove unintended innuendo on ladies in midlife crises being reasonably priced...










_Modified by feels_road at 1:41 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks amazing, i just dont get those line son the roof and everywhere else


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

The Passat CC was already a good looking car. Now this makes it awesome.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd vote for this as an "R" version.


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

the seats on the european cars are great, to bad that recaro, thosen't have the BALLs, to make seats like that with airbags, so they can be alowed her in the US, by out dam safety regulations. Vw can make so much moneyyyyyy, thats is not funny.......










_Modified by Rodrigo18 at 12:13 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

anyone know the color code on this car, it's a f*&%ing nice color...


----------



## Caza84GTI (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (britishrocco)*

The CC looks like a Chrysler Sebring to me.


----------



## der Autofahrer (Aug 11, 2008)

Best looking Passat I've ever seen. Hope this is out soon.
I would love to see those wheels on a Sorrocio.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen CC Performance Concept ([email protected])*

The CC is one of my fav cars now


----------



## Black-Out (Jan 12, 2009)

The Passat CC is so baller....inside and out..... its put together nice and they drive great!The only bitch I have is that the only offering with a manuel is the 2.0-t. The vr-6 should get a manuel as well. on the up side though the 2.0-t is torquey and you get a six speed manuel which means it could turn into a monster with the right mods....The all wheel drive version will be limited only to the 280hp six though. I saw it at SEMA and fell instantly in love, which is a first for me when said in the same sentence as passat.


----------

